# Texas Plant ID



## TracyC (May 7, 2012)

This plant was collected in waters connected to the Brazos River about 6" deep. It was growing in silty mud with Ludwigia spp. and some Myriophyllum. I didn't see any other plants of this kind near it and it was not connected by runners or anything.

It's rosette.


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

I have no doubt Cavan or Michael will be along in no time with an ID, but if I were a betting man, I would suspect it at least belongs to family Alismataceae. I'm not as smart as them or Aaron or Zapins but at the same time this is an opportunity to test myself.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have no idea what it is, but it's beautiful!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

My money (not that I have any) would be on it being an _Echinodorus_ - There are only a handful of species in the genus that are native to Texas, and of them I would probably guess _E. berteroi_ as the most likely candidate for this plant (the leaves are kinda translucent, which is a feature of that species). But, given that there are plenty of fish farms and other ornamental aquatic businesses in the South, it's entirely possible that it's an escaped import or a hybrid thereof... after all, they even have crypts growing in parts of TX!

But yeah, definitely something out of Alismataceae, and very pretty!


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

It's in my tank right now and I hope it makes it. Was a little beat up on the way home.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It looks like an Echinodorus to me too. Nice find!


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

We only have two Echinodorus in Texas, the less common _berteroi_ and the very common _cordifolius_. It could be a submerged growing seedling of either. I'm going to assume you collected it in Hill County. You normally have to travel down to Georgetown before you start running into them, cordifolius that is, you have to go more north and west for berteroi, think Palo Pinto and then west.

Have a look, _E. berteroi_:










Maybe you have a stray?


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Was taken like 30min out of houston. In a park that had a body of water that was connected to the brazos. I want to guess juvenile berteroi.


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Michael said:


> I have no idea what it is, but it's beautiful!


Yes it certainly is. Ifyou get that plant to propagate please let me know.


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

I have a teacher who knows a botanist doing phd research on aquatics at A&M and I'm sending the pics to him.... The plant btw has been putting out new leaves that are nigh translucent and green since it's low light. I have a feeling if we put it in stronger lighting it'll put out red leaves again. It's growing rather fast in my tank, putting out 3 new leaves.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

+1 on Echinodorus (berteroi I think).


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm also very sure it's E. berteroi. I've seen such nice coloration on berteroi in submerged plants cultivated outdoor. 
Propagation: very productive by seeds, let it grow emersed, it will produce many flowers with nearly 100% fructification. You can store the dry seeds a long time. 
Btw., emersed flowering E. berteroi is very distinctive and cannot be confused with other Echinodorus.
Also submerged plants often produce some daughter rosettes at the base that can be split off.


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Welp the botanist I consulted doesn't think it's echinodorus...I'll try flowering it in the future.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Jeffww said:


> Welp the botanist I consulted doesn't think it's echinodorus...I'll try flowering it in the future.


Did he/she offer an alternative ID? I'd have a hard time believing anything that's not at least in the same family as _Echinodorus_... it's too, I dunno, _swordplanty-looking_ to be anything far removed from that genus. And the translucent leaves are, as previously mentioned, a hallmark of_ E. berteroi_ (the common name of "cellophane sword" isn't a misnomer...)


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I have collected E.berteroi along the Red River systems in northern Red River County in shallow lake/wetland spots. The plant in your pic sure looks similar, though I won't argue with the prof. It'd be wise to let it grow out some more, and if it's what most of us think it is it'll be quite obvious within a month or two.

Regardless, even if it were just a new variety of bread-mold, it's a beautiful plant and I wish you the best in keeping it happy. I have always enjoyed my collected specimens the most because of the trips I made to get them. Thank you so much for sharing.

later,

Darren


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Echinodorus Red Flame  would be my guess.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If it is E. berteroi, as it gets larger, it should change leaf shape from linear to ovate to cordate.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I would be very astonished if it turned out to be another sp. than Echinodorus berteroi


----------

